# Suspension bushings and sway bars



## datsun210deluxe (Dec 4, 2008)

I own a 1981 datsun 210 deluxe, its a 2 door sedan. I am despritly in need of some nice poly suspension bushings and cant seem to find any anywhere. I would also like to put as big of a sway bar in the front and rear as possible. Any advice would be greatly apprecited.

Thanks,
Jacob


----------

